

Google praises Microsoft's HTML 5 contribution  - edw519
http://www.programmica.info/2009/09/google-praises-microsoft.html

======
mildweed
The actual feedback given by Microsoft:
[http://lists.w3.org/Archives/Public/public-
html/2009Aug/0389...](http://lists.w3.org/Archives/Public/public-
html/2009Aug/0389.html)

Best part, the first piece of feedback was "It's not clear why these new
elements in particular are necessary."

KISS, M$. Well done.

------
jdowdell
It's amazing how many reprints this blog-item is getting, considering that the
original source material was only a single ambiguous sentence:
[http://lists.w3.org/Archives/Public/public-
html/2009Sep/0049...](http://lists.w3.org/Archives/Public/public-
html/2009Sep/0049.html)

------
stanleydrew
Original article on WHATWG blog: <http://blog.whatwg.org/this-week-in-
html5-episode-35>

------
snprbob86
To me, the most striking thing about this is that the HTML 5 spec is that 'no
man or woman has given substantial feedback before' (to paraphrase). HTML is
critically important to the infrastructure of the web and you'd expect an army
of people publishing reasoned critical feedback.

~~~
gjm11
Er, that's no man or woman _from Microsoft_ , no?

~~~
snprbob86
<http://blog.whatwg.org/this-week-in-html5-episode-35> states:

"Adrian Bateman did what no man or woman had ever done before: he gave
substantive feedback on the current editor's draft of HTML5 on behalf of
Microsoft."

OK, so apparently I misread that. Does that justify a -1 down mod?

